# 681



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

681 4 " 357.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a very fine revolver you got there Pete:smt023. You will enjoy that one a bunch:smt041. I'll just set here and drool:drooling:. Good luck with it.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks blady.very low round count and my house gun.681 no dash (m) are getting harder to find now.any idea what they are going for now??
pete


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

According to the 3rd edition of the Standard Catalog the model 681 Distinguished Service Magum Stainless started in 1980 thru 1992. A lot of police outfits had these. Serial #'s started at AAB9378 ABOUT 53,180 units were made. Yours was made between 1980 and 1986 if it's a no dash. Value NIB-$450/EXC-$400/VG-$350. Good luck with it Pete.:smt033


----------

